# Dexacom and Medtronic continuous blood glucose monitoring systems



## jaysee10 (Mar 8, 2020)

hi
I have a young daughter who has been recently diagnosed with type 1 diabetes. I am looking into Continuous Blood Glucose monitoring, does anyone know or have any information or links regarding Dexacom and Medtronic systems? Along with anything else anyone would recommend or suggest to look at. Any information would be much appreciated.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 8, 2020)

Welcome to the forum @jaysee10 

I’ve been using the Medtronic Enlites for several years (and more recently G3). I also tried the Medtronic Guardian Connect. 

I’ve also used Libre.

Not yet tried Dexcom or Medtrum or Eversense, though I’m thinking of ordering a Dexcom G6 starter pack in the spring. 

There’s another that I saw at a diabetes conference earlier this month, but it’s name escapes me. And Sugarbeat too of course!

This is a general overview





						Continuous glucose monitoring (CGM)
					

A continuous glucose monitor (CGM) is a small device that you wear just under your skin. It measures your glucose (sugar) levels through the day and night.




					www.diabetes.org.uk
				




While this details various systems








						Continuous glucose monitors | CGMs | JDRF, the type 1 diabetes charity
					

Learn about continuous glucose monitors, the different suppliers, NHS funding, how to get access a CGM and order a free type 1 tech guide.




					jdrf.org.uk


----------



## Phil65 (Mar 9, 2020)

jaysee10 said:


> hi
> I have a young daughter who has been recently diagnosed with type 1 diabetes. I am looking into Continuous Blood Glucose monitoring, does anyone know or have any information or links regarding Dexacom and Medtronic systems? Along with anything else anyone would recommend or suggest to look at. Any information would be much appreciated.


I started self funding CGM about a year ago. Initially with Dexcom paired with my Insight pump, Dexcom was excellent and easy to extend for longer than the “official” 10 days, alarms during the night were annoying but the system was accurate and it blue toothed to my Iphone.
In September I upgraded my pump to Med 670g, Dexcom doesn’t work with this pump so I changed over to Medtronic Guardian sensors, the two together work really well and automode has worked great for me. No link with Iphone which is annoying but hey my best A1c has been achieved with this system.


----------



## m1dnc (Mar 9, 2020)

I've tried them all and, for me, the Dexcom G6 is by far and away the best. Easy to apply, and spot on accuracy. You do need to have a smart phone and there's a limited range (see the Dexcom website) that it works with, and I can see the current BG at a glance on my android Wear watch. It doesn't talk to my pump though, but I'm due to change this year. Dexcom will work with at least one pump at the moment and I've heard that they have signed up to cooperate with others in the near future.

I understand that different systems work better or worse for different people, so it may be that you might want to experiment to find the best solution for your daughter.


----------



## jaysee10 (Mar 9, 2020)

Thank you all for the information and overviews, I will certainly look closely into the options available


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 10, 2020)

m1dnc said:


> I've tried them all and, for me, the Dexcom G6 is by far and away the best. Easy to apply, and spot on accuracy. You do need to have a smart phone and there's a limited range (see the Dexcom website) that it works with,


You do not need a smart phone with the G6, there's a receiver that you can buy if you don't have or don't want a smart phone 

As an after thought with the G6 you can also now use paracetamol where as with the sensors you can not as it throws the numbers out widely.


----------



## m1dnc (Mar 10, 2020)

Pumper_Sue said:


> You do not need a smart phone with the G6, there's a receiver that you can buy if you don't have or don't want a smart phone
> 
> As an after thought with the G6 you can also now use paracetamol where as with the sensors you can not as it throws the numbers out widely.


You're right, but the dedicated receiver costs £299. A lot more than a smart phone. Before I got the G6 I had a phone that wasn't compatible. I got a refurbished Samsung S8 from Amazon for £230 which was as new.


----------



## Phil65 (Mar 10, 2020)

Pumper_Sue said:


> You do not need a smart phone with the G6, there's a receiver that you can buy if you don't have or don't want a smart phone
> 
> As an after thought with the G6 you can also now use paracetamol where as with the sensors you can not as it throws the numbers out widely.



I haven’t noticed that paracetamol has ever had an effect on my numbers???!


----------



## grovesy (Mar 10, 2020)

I have read a couple of posts suggesting Paracetamol effects some sensors.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 26, 2020)

I cannot think of a way Paracetamol can affects ‘some’ sensors, they all use the same or very similar technology. More likely is the BG bouncing because of the condition for which paracetamol was consumed. I take paracetamol fairly frequently, and haven’t noticed any odd results from the Libre.

I would have thought eating a full English, or, worse, a full Scottish. After a fatty meal if you take a blood sample, and let the red blood cells settle, you can see a cloudiness in the plasma caused by micro fat globules, which could, I suppose interfere with sensor.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 26, 2020)

mikeyB said:


> I cannot think of a way Paracetamol can affects ‘some’ sensors, they all use the same or very similar technology. More likely is the BG bouncing because of the condition for which paracetamol was consumed. I take paracetamol fairly frequently, and haven’t noticed any odd results from the Libre.


It's in the info provided with the sensors.
G6 is the only system where paracetamol does not affect the readings. As I understand it the sensors give a false very high reading.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 26, 2020)

mikeyB said:


> I cannot think of a way Paracetamol can affects ‘some’ sensors, they all use the same or very similar technology.



Here you go @mikeyB








						Effect of Acetaminophen on CGM Glucose in an Outpatient Setting
					

Acetaminophen (paracetamol) interferes with continuous glucose monitor (CGM) sensing, resulting in falsely elevated CGM glucose values in both sensors currently




					care.diabetesjournals.org
				




The study is a little long in the tooth and many of the sensor technologies have largely changed since I think, but it was certainly a thing for a while.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 26, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Here you go @mikeyB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was told point blank by the medtronic rep that paracetamol would affect the sensors for the medtronic pumps. This was last August.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 26, 2020)

Pumper_Sue said:


> I was told point blank by the medtronic rep that paracetamol would affect the sensors for the medtronic pumps. This was last August.



Yes it seems G3 may still be affected (though I’ve used enlisted/G3 for years and months respectively, and I’ve never noticed any effect from my own paracetamol, use, so it may be that you need to be on the max daily dose for a few days?)

_Taking medications with acetaminophen, such as Tylenol , fever_​_reducers, or cold medicine, while wearing the sensor may falsely raise your sensor glucose readings. The level of inaccuracy depends on the amount of acetaminophen active in your body and may be different for each person. Always check the label of any medications to confirm whether acetaminophen is an active ingredient._​
Page 2 - https://www.medtronicdiabetes.com/sites/default/files/library/download-library/user-guides/Guardian Sensor 3 User Guide.pdf


----------

